# When touring in Europe do you use



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Was just wondering what type of stop most members used when touring in Europe, we prefer to use campsites.

Ralph


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Ralph - I think you'll find that many, myself included, use more than one type during a trip and your poll doesn't allow for that.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Ralph - I think you'll find that many, myself included, use more than one type during a trip and your poll doesn't allow for that.


I was interested in what you find you usually end up using most.

Ralph


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I have voted for Aire type stops. However this is only valid when touring through Germany or France. In Scandinavia we prefer the Wild.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We _always_ set off intending to use all aires and French Passion sites and nearly always end up using mainly campsites - municipal/ small, for preference.

It's an electricity thing I'm afraid ! We always bring back masses of gas but we- no, me- always panic about using too much and running out mid-trip. I guess if we had a Gaslow system or bought a French bottle I might not do this.

We've always enjoyed the aires / French Passion sites when nearly empty but don't want to be penguined in at some of them especially in high season. I don't enjoy listening to others snoring or their TV late at night.

G


----------



## redwings (Feb 16, 2007)

*Aire's / Campsites*

We use mixture of Aire's/Wild Camping, only stopping on sites now and again to use Laundry facilities. redwings.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> We always bring back masses of gas but we- no, me- always panic about using too much and running out mid-trip. I guess if we had a Gaslow system or bought a French bottle I might not do this.
> G


G
I'm just the same - I protect my gas resources like it's the last bottle I'll ever be able to get.  
We have 2 X 6kg Calors and travel to the continent frequently. Rather than go to the expense and trouble of Gaslow or continental tanks I have an emergency kit consisting of one Campingaz pigtail so if we ever really run out and are desperate for gas I can buy a Campingaz tank and plug it in. I know it's expensive per kg but it's OK for an emergency and can be used/refilled/exchanged anywhere. 
It does reduce the "running-out-of-gas worry" just a little and at minimal cost.


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Good Day All

Yes we too use a mixture, say 3 nights aires then 2 nights at Mun Or small
campsite. Never the auto route aires.

I wish my gas locker was a cm or so bigger to get in a French bottle.Have to go canny and conserve but only twice have had to use the emergency Campingaz bottle.

My main concern at the moment is if I can carry on campingcaring since my last op in January!!
Have got two sites booked in Borders for 3 nights each shortly. A trial run.

Ken..............with Wanderwagon3


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Overnight stops*

Hi

For the ultimate destination - a campsite always.

En route - I used to use motorway services or anyway I get a bunk for the night. Since then, I have thought better of it and use campsites or municipal sites. At under £10 per night, it is not worth the security rosk etc. (Digressed slightly off the topic of the thread to emphasise the point.)

Never used an Aire, but would do so if there was one along the route I was taking.

Russell


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ralph. I can't see that your poll does much good, I haven't voted as we are going over to france on wednesday with no plans so don't know whether we will be using more aires or campsites, just depends on where we go and which is available on route, if you had asked which we prefer I would say aires.
Cheers Sid


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Ralph. I can't see that your poll does much good, I haven't voted as we are going over to france on wednesday with no plans so don't know whether we will be using more aires or campsites, just depends on where we go and which is available on route, if you had asked which we prefer I would say aires.
> Cheers Sid


Polls don't do any good (look at the governments we have had over the years) its just for fun and my curiosity.

Do it when yo get back Sid, you sould know by then what you used most 

Ralph


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*Aires or Sites?*

Most of our wanders are carried out in France. We use Aires if there is one handy to wherever we are at about four or five o'clock in the afters, but as often as not we stay at the Municipal. Either way, a trip to the Boulangere is involved before departing.

France Passion is good too, but outrageously expensive, because I can't seem to stay away from the Cave de Vin.

John


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Up to now we have 250 views and 21 votes, is it that only 8% of us go to mainland Europe?

Ralph


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Still about the same % of voters to viewers, just thought I would bump it back to the top.

Ralph


----------

